# Questions on my Farmers Cheddar



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

As you know the first batch I did I used too much rennet.
Second batch I used everything correctly
Both batches taste abt the same tho the first seems a little better. However both are the same texture which seems rather rubbery or too hard or both. Is this from drying to long or what?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmmmm. I wonder if maybe it needs lighter pressing?

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

could be I don't have a pound type thing on my press it is is just a screw down thingy and hope for the best.


----------



## amyrob (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you sure you dodn't get temps too high?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Amy I am not sure of anything except it tastes good  going to try some more this week


----------



## amyrob (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Did you let it cure any? Do you paraffin it? Or just eat it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It just sat a couple of days drying the outside but then it was gone  I don't have a place to cure so it is eat and enjoy


----------

